
Qutebrowser – a keyboard-focused, vim-like browser - shioyama
https://igg.me/at/qutebrowser/x/13647164
======
infodroid
I would suggest replacing the link with the full Indiegogo URL instead of the
"igg.me" URL (many will not know that igg.me is an Indiegogo page). Or
amending the title to indicate this is a crowdfunding campaign for the project
and not the homepage.

